# Meeting Executive Board to Join Local



## liverstos (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello, I would like to get the opinions of current Union members about rejoining the Inside Wiremens Local where I live. I was dropped from my home local 2.5 years ago, and have done what I could to pay my bills. A friend of mine who works out of a nearby local said that as I am also a licensed contractor, that the Unions are supportive of members who start their own shops. The local NECA chapter said that I would have to be a member of the local to open a one man shop. NECA from what I have seen offers excellent support for it's members, and training for beggining contractors. I always said that if I was going to employ other electricians, which may not happen for a while, that they should paid and treated like royalty, as happy workers are an ally. I meet with the Executive Board in July to present my case for membership. All opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry to say but from what I have heard, the acceptance of this type of situation is very local dependent. 

what happened 2 1/2 years ago will most likely come into play if you left owing anything. Sometimes grudges can play a part. 

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All I can tell you is when I met with these I guys I wanted to smack the self important no knowing pompous asses. Left a bitter taste in my mouth and in discussions with other members in my area this seems typical.


----------



## liverstos (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input, they either vote yea or ney. Either way, it is only a possible opportunity, and the good thing is that I know I can make it with or without them. As for grudges I don't have any at this point, it is just a possible opportunity, nothing more nothing less. When I spoke with the organizer about contracting, and that this was my interest, his interest increased. We shall see, and I will let you guys know what happens. Thanks for your responses.


----------

